

Do we need to be Lucky to be successful? - RohitB

Sometimes you get everything by just doing nothing and sometimes no matter what you do and how hard you work for something you just don't get it.<p>Does anyone else believe in being Lucky &#38; Unlucky?
======
rick888
I have always believe that you need both. There are lucky opportunities that
pass by us every day. If we don't have the skills and intelligence to act on
those opportunities, you won't get anywhere.

The only people that can fully attribute their success to luck are lottery
winners and maybe slot machine winners too.

------
carlmueller
I like the old adage that say something to the effect of "the harder I work
the luckier I am."

~~~
mv1
I like Richard Hamming's quote which is something as follows: "What you do is
luck, that you do something is not." (something is referring to great work in
this context).

------
Mz
There are studies of what makes some people "lucky". You might google for
that. (I've seen stuff like that linked here/referenced here before.) Here
lately, things seem to be going a bit better for me after a long, hard,
dreadful time. On the one hand, I feel kind of freaked out. On the other hand,
I also recognize that this is the fruit of much labor. There is often a
disconnect between when you are doing the hard parts and when you are getting
the pay-off. Sometimes the connection between the two pieces is less obvious
than others. When things finally come together, it can appear to be random
"luck" when it was anything but. Still, there is a certain amount of random
chance in life.

I guess it depends in part on how you define your terms.

